# Light ring around starter ignition



## jwa (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry if this is a really dumb question but not having an owner's manual to find the answer I'm not sure if the light around the ignition switch in my 94 Maxima (just purchased) is suppose to be lit all the time even with the car shut off and key withdrawn. Mine is on all the time!


----------



## jwa (Dec 22, 2006)

It's ok now, the problem was the driver's door switch wasn't making full contact when the door was closed and wasn't allowing the timer device to do its' job.


----------

